# Pregnant rescue?



## TimeTwoUseTheCharm (Jul 26, 2015)

I rescued two mares this past Wednesday. Both are emaciated, however one has a belly compared to the other.

These are my first mares and first minis ever so it's all new to me haha

I have a vet appointment scheduled for them Tuesday so I will know for sure then, but do you guys think she could be pregnant?

They were in with a mini donkey. I didn't catch if he was gelded or not but I do know one of these mares previously had a foal.

I contacted the previous owner asking "do you think she could be pregnant or just a chunky girl?" They said "think she's just a chunky girl" which doesn't mean no

And the fact that she's so thin everywhere but her belly has be wondering. I wormed them both on Friday and the previous owner did say they were wormed regularly so I'm stumped!!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 26, 2015)

Welcome to the forum )

Very lovely mares you have taken on.

When you are taking photos next , see if you can take one from behind and down at her level. If you have a look through some of the other threads it may give you an idea of the angle im talking about. What we are looking for is to see how the foal is riding.

Also does she or either of them have any development with their udders, maybe a photo of her udder would be good too.

if indeed pregnant , you have come to the right place , everyones really nice on here and Diane who takes care of us all is amazing.

Welcome again


----------



## TimeTwoUseTheCharm (Jul 26, 2015)

I don't know why I didn't attach these haha these were already on my phone. They are from Thursday and Friday


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 26, 2015)

Could be a little development in the udder department happening, could also be that she has foaled before , will be really interesting to hear what your vet has to say.

Have you felt any movement whilst she is eating ? Usually if you place your hand flat under her stomach slightly forward of her udder, sometimes you can feel movement (usually during feeding time)

If she does happen to be pregnant , you have a little way to go yet.

Will be interesting to see what others think.


----------



## chandab (Jul 26, 2015)

Just remember to go slow refeeding them, you don't want to make them sick with too much all at once. Their systems will have to adjust to having regular feedings.

Any idea how old? And, how tall are they?


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jul 27, 2015)

It can be hard to tell unless they are very heavily so. her belly is not THAT large i think.


----------



## TimeTwoUseTheCharm (Jul 27, 2015)

Pinto is 9 sorrel is 12


----------



##  (Jul 27, 2015)

They are perfect ages, and I'm sure they are going to do just SUPER with your love and care. They are pretty girls, and thank you for rescuing them. We're always so happy when someone cares enough to offer love to the little ones someone has neglected!

Hard to tell from the pictures, but if you can take the two pictures that Ryan asked for, hopefully it will help us give a guess.

It will be good to hear what the vet says!

What kind of "diet" do you have them on? They certainly need some of your loving care to get some calories in them. Hoping we can help answer any questions you may have about them.

And WELCOME to our "Nutty Nursery" !! We're here to help answer any questions you may have about anything. No question is considered "silly" as we all want to help in any way we can, and there is NO criticism allowed on this forum. Just a forum of friends who care about these precious little ones!!

~~Diane


----------



## TimeTwoUseTheCharm (Jul 27, 2015)

As of right now I have them on 1 cup of safe choice each once in the morning and once at night. On an almost dry lot all day there's some grass but not rich super green thick grass. And a little hay each at night

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone ?.


----------



## TimeTwoUseTheCharm (Jul 28, 2015)

We just got back from the vet got all their vaccinations and coggins, little sorrel mare paisley weight 164lbs (per the dog scale inside) And The pinto amelia wouldn't get onto it so unsure of her weight.
The vet didn't want to palpate amelia which is understandable cause she's so small so she said wait and look for changes, they did come back NEGATIVE for worms so its not a huge worm belly. ill take more pictures when i feed this evening and ill post them so we can take a guess.


----------



## chandab (Jul 28, 2015)

How tall are they? Did the vet offer advice on how to safely put weight back on them?


----------



##  (Jul 28, 2015)

They certainly need more weight, especially if pregnant.

I'd start with increasing an extra cup of feed morning and night, and make sure they have some quality hay so they can be chewing all night. I love Alfalfa, since it gives them a protein boost, and yet is also a tummy soother so helps them along the way. Then if they do well with that for a week or so, you can add another cup at each feeding.

Keep us posted on them with pictures and your thoughts!


----------



## TimeTwoUseTheCharm (Aug 29, 2015)

Updated pictures!!

Paisley the sorrel mare is filling in nicely

Amelia the pintos hip and shoulder are filling in....still a big belly


----------



##  (Aug 29, 2015)

It's amazing what a month can do!! They are looking just wonderful!!!! GREAT JOB!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Aug 30, 2015)

The change is amazing! You're doing so well with them


----------



## TimeTwoUseTheCharm (Oct 4, 2015)

Here's another weight update.

P.s I'm out of state and my parents are taking care of them for me.... With my guidance. EXCEPT the hacking off of the manes ?????????

they are getting close to ideal weight, so I was thinking of instead of 1.5 cups of grain 2x a day with hay at night and pasture during the day. I'd cut them back to 1 cup 2x a day with hay at night and pasture during the day for maintenance?? Like I said before they are my first minis so I'm open to ideas





Thanks


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 4, 2015)

Hats off to you, In such a short time they have come such a long way under your care.

They look healthier and happier and Im sure they are forever grateful you found them





Are you heading into winter ? My only advice would be not to cut their feed back too much heading into winter. If your thinking of cutting the grain back , increase their hay intake


----------



## chandab (Oct 4, 2015)

If either or both are pregnant don't cut back on the grain (you can leave it where it is for now), and if you are in the US (or northern country) with winter coming you'll need to increase their hay with decreasing temperature to help them stay warm (digestion of hay produces heat, which helps keep them warm).


----------



##  (Oct 5, 2015)

Depending on where you live, I'd leave everything the way it is, as the winter will be cold, and a little "extra insulation" won't hurt them at all. I'd also increase their hay, especially in winter, so they can chew all day to keep warm.

They look fabulous after all your hard work!! Good job!


----------

